
On Nodevember - Garbage
https://medium.com/@nodebotanist/on-nodevember-f28a42c4b62e#.r6gxe4pa2
======
stephenr
As expected. Anyone who dares to question a snap decision that we now know was
made by a single organiser, is a "troll".

I don't go to conferences anyway, and I'm definitely not part of the modern
"JavaScript community", but this situation is just ridiculousness taken to the
extreme.

